# League Advice



## FishOn!! (Jul 24, 2008)

So I have been bouncing the idea around for a while that I would really like to join an archery league. I love shooting my bow and would like to practice more and shoot year round. The problem is I have no idea where to start. I have to admit I am pretty intimidated about signing up being a girl that would not have a male accompanying me. So I wonder do any of you girls shoot in a league and if you did how did you get your start? Any input would be helpful


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

FishOn!! said:


> So I have been bouncing the idea around for a while that I would really like to join an archery league. I love shooting my bow and would like to practice more and shoot year round. The problem is I have no idea where to start. I have to admit I am pretty intimidated about signing up being a girl that would not have a male accompanying me. So I wonder do any of you girls shoot in a league and if you did how did you get your start? Any input would be helpful


I shoot in a league that is very laid back. Are you thinking about a target league or 3d? What area do you live in? Check Capitol Archery for their ladies league. MJR has a nice mixed league or two to look into.


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

No need to be intimidated. Most shooters on leagues will be more than willing to help you get to where you need to be. 15 years ago when I signed on for the first time on a league, I was intimadated for the first week or so. Then ya just fit right in if ya don't hide in a corner. Talk smack to the guys, shoot a couple of their nocks off, that will shut us up.

Good luck and stick to it, if you are in the SE Mi. area give us a call, we have a womans only league starting in Jan on Friday nights.


----------



## FishOn!! (Jul 24, 2008)

1wildchild said:


> I shoot in a league that is very laid back. Are you thinking about a target league or 3d? What area do you live in? Check Capitol Archery for their ladies league. MJR has a nice mixed league or two to look into.


Thanks! I saw capitol Archery, but that is a bit of a drive for me in the winter, I am from East Lansing.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I can't help you with any leagues out near Lansing, but if you haven't gone yet, you should join us at the Wild Women of Washtenaw event held every year on mothers day weekend. It is completely all women enjoying outdoor activities I will post more information closer we get to it but just an idea.

As for the league find one and go enjoy yourself, most of the time the other shooters at leagues are very welcoming to new shooters. Most of them give good advice, but there are others who don't. 

Good Luck and Have Fun,


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

fulldraw said:


> I can't help you with any leagues out near Lansing, but if you haven't gone yet, you should join us at the Wild Women of Washtenaw event held every year on mothers day weekend. It is completely all women enjoying outdoor activities I will post more information closer we get to it but just an idea.
> 
> As for the league find one and go enjoy yourself, most of the time the other shooters at leagues are very welcoming to new shooters. Most of them give good advice, but there are others who don't.
> 
> Good Luck and Have Fun,


 
You should really take Fulldraws advice on this....I have been to 2 WOW events and they do a great job !! Everyone is extremley helpful and very eager to show you the right way to do things....it is a good time all the way around.


----------



## FishOn!! (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks!!!  I will have to check out one of the WOW events!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Hey there-

I am from the Lansing area and just got my first bow. I was wondering if you found any info on leagues and if you currently shoot anywhere. I know the place where I bought my bow has a video shoot league that they just started. If you ever want to go shoot, please let me know, I'll go with ya!!

-Amy


----------

